#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Why cant Pump be used for gases?

## faheem26

Dear All,



I am looking for the answer of following two questions :

1.Why cant Pump be used for gases?

2. Why process side is taken in Tube Side when Vertical Thermosiphon Reboilers are used?

Thanks & Regards,
Faheem
Mail ID:faheem26@gmail.comSee More: Why cant Pump be used for gases?

----------


## shahidr

for question 2. Normally that fluid is taken inside the tubes which is fouling as tubes inside can be cleaned easily than the outside.

----------


## mehfuzansari1

Gases causes pump seal leak while pumping it which result in leakage of gases to the atmosphere which is unsafe, so pump is not used for gases compressors are used instead.

----------


## faheem26

> Gases causes pump seal leak while pumping it which result in leakage of gases to the atmosphere which is unsafe, so pump is not used for gases compressors are used instead.



Thanks for the quick reply brother.

Regards,
Faheem

----------


## faheem26

> for question 2. Normally that fluid is taken inside the tubes which is fouling as tubes inside can be cleaned easily than the outside.



Thanks for the Answer.

Regards,
Faheem

----------


## Mikepehli

see liquid ring pumps and compressors

----------

